# Possible Abscess on my Dog?



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

My Dog has a large golf ball sized lump under her skin on the back of her neck, it just showed up over night so we took her to the vet yesterday. The vet drained a little bit of pus from it and said it was just a big ball of pus, he wasn't too descriptive on what to call it or what to do about it but he gave her a small shot and gave us some pills to give her twice a day. I think this is called an Abscess but I don't know much about it and I'm scared. He said it wasn't life threatening but he wanted to drain it himself and I really wouldn't want to risk putting her under for any kind of surgery. I just want to confirm first of all if this would be called an "Abscess" and if there are home remedies to help her. it hasn't grown or shrunk at all since it showed up, and I don't know if I should be worried or not. If there is any advice on do's or don'ts about this, whether or not the spot its in is dangerous, whether I should be freaking out as much as I am, or if there is ANY way I can treat this without having to put her under, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

Personally, although it may not be life threatening I would allow the vet to drain it (especially if it appeared overnight), because, if allowed to remain, it could, without treatment, become serious and infection could potentially spread.. Best to get in cleaned out by someone that knows what they are doing...... Maybe ask if a local anesthetic can be given rather than a general????? this way she won't have to be "put under"??? Best of luck to you....


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

It really does need drained. The vet will need to lance it and stitch in a small drain tube to keep the wound open a little bit until the infection inside drains out and clears up. If they are anything like an abscess on a cat, if the skin heals over an abscess too soon the infection can get really serious and enter the bloodstream. Unless your dog is old or has other unusual health issues, anesthesia shouldn't be a problem. If it is a superficial abscess, general anesthesia shouldn't be necessary. I would think a local would be fine.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> It really does need drained. The vet will need to lance it and stitch in a small drain tube to keep the wound open a little bit until the infection inside drains out and clears up. If they are anything like an abscess on a cat, if the skin heals over an abscess too soon the infection can get really serious and enter the bloodstream. Unless your dog is old or has other unusual health issues, anesthesia shouldn't be a problem. If it is a superficial abscess, general anesthesia shouldn't be necessary. I would think a local would be fine.


My dog is old AND has unusual health problems, so yeah anesthesia is serious business to us...


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Well, like previously suggested, can the vet just use like a local numbing shot for the site?


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Well, like previously suggested, can the vet just use like a local numbing shot for the site?


I would think so, there aren't as many risks to it then I would love to do that, we have medicine to give her to treat it at home so is it really that bad if we try the medicine for a week before considering the surgery? Also are there risks to local anesthetics?



cmoorewv said:


> It really does need drained. The vet will need to lance it and stitch in a small drain tube to keep the wound open a little bit until the infection inside drains out and clears up. If they are anything like an abscess on a cat, if the skin heals over an abscess too soon the infection can get really serious and enter the bloodstream. Unless your dog is old or has other unusual health issues, anesthesia shouldn't be a problem. If it is a superficial abscess, general anesthesia shouldn't be necessary. I would think a local would be fine.


Also, please define what would make it a "superficial abscess"? And if you could tell me what warning signs there are if any of an abscess that has gotten infected or so bad that it would need immediate attention.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

I hate to double post but I really need some answers here, this is kind of urgent since we are most likely going to take her into surgery on Monday, is there anything I can do at home to help her? What will the surgery be like? Are local anesthetics an option for this surgery and can they be used in combination with tranquilizers? What are the risks for local anesthesia?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

randomalias12 said:


> I hate to double post but I really need some answers here, this is kind of urgent since we are most likely going to take her into surgery on Monday, is there anything I can do at home to help her? What will the surgery be like? Are local anesthetics an option for this surgery and can they be used in combination with tranquilizers? What are the risks for local anesthesia?


I've never had experience with this exact situation, so I can't be of much help. I've never heard of any effects happening due to local shots, but I imagine there's small risks with any procedure. However, I think that it'd be more risky to not have the abscess taken care of. 

I know some of the at home things you can do are as follows: 

A warm compress. Just soak a wash cloth in very warm water, ring out the excess and hold it on the dogs abscess for 5-10 minutes. Do this several times a day as it can help some of the pus come out. 

Another option when using the warm compress is to mix 1/4 cup epsom salt into some warm water, then just do the same thing. Hold the cloth there for 10 minutes. 

You will want to keep the area clean. You can do this by cleaning it with salt water. A teaspoon of salt in a cup of water is enough. Just dip a wash cloth into the water and wipe the area clean. You can also use an ointment like neosporin if it's in an area the dog won't lick it off at. 

Don't let the dog, lick, bite, or scratch at the abscess at it will make it worse. 

The reason you want to have the vet drain it is it could be being caused by something like a splinter. If that's the case, the vet will likely find it. 

Best of luck! If you have any questions about these things, feel free to ask. =]


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you so much, but now I need a bit of new advice if anyone has any, she just vomited and I don't know what kind of an awful sign that is, the vets in my area are all closed for the day and tomorrow they are closed as well. What do I do?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

randomalias12 said:


> Thank you so much, but now I need a bit of new advice if anyone has any, she just vomited and I don't know what kind of an awful sign that is, the vets in my area are all closed for the day and tomorrow they are closed as well. What do I do?


Well, could she have vomited for any other reason? Did she eat something she shouldn't have, or anything like that? How is she other wise? Is she eating? Is she still active? Is she alert and acting normal? Does she have a fever? 

Do you have any emergency vets in your area?


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Well, could she have vomited for any other reason? Did she eat something she shouldn't have, or anything like that? How is she other wise? Is she eating? Is she still active? Is she alert and acting normal? Does she have a fever?
> 
> Do you have any emergency vets in your area?


I don't know how to tell if she has a fever, she doesn't seem to feel too abnormally warm, she seems fine, kind of sleepy but she always slept a lot before the abscess. She is eating just fine and drinking still fine, she goes up to use the bathroom and all that. Don't know if I have emergency vets in my area, and could the vomiting possibly be due to the antibiotics we've been giving her for the abscess?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

randomalias12 said:


> I don't know how to tell if she has a fever, she doesn't seem to feel too abnormally warm, she seems fine, kind of sleepy but she always slept a lot before the abscess. She is eating just fine and drinking still fine, she goes up to use the bathroom and all that. Don't know if I have emergency vets in my area, and could the vomiting possibly be due to the antibiotics we've been giving her for the abscess?


Search for emergency vets in your area. You can use Google or your local telephone book. What's the name of medicine you're giving to her?


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Search for emergency vets in your area. You can use Google or your local telephone book. What's the name of medicine you're giving to her?


There is an emergency vet very close and the medicine is Cephalexin monohydrate 250 mg. Also I read if a dog has a fever their nose and ears would be warm, but her's are cold.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Are you giving her small meals with her antibiotics? Giving her small meals with her antibiotics could help her with the upset stomach. What kind of dog is your dog? Could she what is called a sebaceous cyst? These get infected and need to be removed. If you are worried about surgery ask to run a blood panel and make sure your dog has iv's with her surgery.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Are you giving her small meals with her antibiotics? Giving her small meals with her antibiotics could help her with the upset stomach. What kind of dog is your dog? Could she what is called a sebaceous cyst? These get infected and need to be removed. If you are worried about surgery ask to run a blood panel and make sure your dog has iv's with her surgery.


No we actually don't give her meals with the antibiotics, is that kind of medicine supposed to be taken with food? And my dog is a Chihuahua and Daschund mix. I don't think it's a cyst since the doctor said it was filled with pus, and what would a blood panel do? With her health and age honestly general anesthesia isn't something debatable it's just sort of a no.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I've read that that medicine can cause upset stomach so I'd recommend you do feed small meals when giving her the antibiotic. You could try boiled chicken and rice since it's bland and shouldn't upset her stomach. 

If she takes a turn for the worse, at all, then I'd say go to the emergency vet. 

Have you tried a warm compress yet? Did it yield any results?


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> I've read that that medicine can cause upset stomach so I'd recommend you do feed small meals when giving her the antibiotic. You could try boiled chicken and rice since it's bland and shouldn't upset her stomach.
> 
> If she takes a turn for the worse, at all, then I'd say go to the emergency vet.
> 
> Have you tried a warm compress yet? Did it yield any results?


So then should I keep giving her the medicine even though she vomited? Just feed her this time. We've been doing the warm compress all day, I don't think it really did much but I was never told what it was supposed to do?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

randomalias12 said:


> So then should I keep giving her the medicine even though she vomited? Just feed her this time. We've been doing the warm compress all day, I don't think it really did much but I was never told what it was supposed to do?


I'd continue giving the medicine with small meals, yes. You don't have to feed her a lot every time you give her the medicine, just some so she has something in her stomach. 

A warm compress will sometimes help draw some of the pus and infection out. It doesn't always though so don't be shocked if you don't see anything. The compress is still good though because it helps draw blood to the area, which will help with it healing quicker, too. Just making sure the area stays clean is good, as well. If you use the epsom salt when applying the warm compress, it may help draw more out.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> I'd continue giving the medicine with small meals, yes. You don't have to feed her a lot every time you give her the medicine, just some so she has something in her stomach.
> 
> A warm compress will sometimes help draw some of the pus and infection out. It doesn't always though so don't be shocked if you don't see anything. The compress is still good though because it helps draw blood to the area, which will help with it healing quicker, too. Just making sure the area stays clean is good, as well. If you use the epsom salt when applying the warm compress, it may help draw more out.


Will do, and alright we'll keep up the warm compresses then, any other tips? Any warning signs of any reason to take her to an emergency vet?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Sebaceous cysts can become infected and will then need to be removed. http://www.vetinfo.com/sebaceous-cysts-dogs.html

This article explains all about them. Has your dog recently had shots. Did the vet offer why they thought your dog got an infection? Usually some type of puncture has to happen for an infection ie: dog bite, needle puncture from a vaccine. A cyst will just appear and does not need a type of puncture to form an abcess. 

What type of health problems does your dog have?


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

If she becomes very, very lethargic and sleeps a lot more than usual. If she gets a fever. If she continues to keep throwing up. If she stops acting like herself. If she doesn't drink, or want to go outside. Those are all signs to get her to an emergency vet.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Sebaceous cysts can become infected and will then need to be removed. http://www.vetinfo.com/sebaceous-cysts-dogs.html
> 
> This article explains all about them. Has your dog recently had shots. Did the vet offer why they thought your dog got an infection? Usually some type of puncture has to happen for an infection ie: dog bite, needle puncture from a vaccine. A cyst will just appear and does not need a type of puncture to form an abcess.
> 
> What type of health problems does your dog have?


I don't think it is a Sebaceous cysts, my dog has had no recent shots, no dog bites, but possibly some bug bites recently. My dog has a few skin rashes, yeast infection, some other skin issues and problems with her gums.



Nuclear_Glitter said:


> If she becomes very, very lethargic and sleeps a lot more than usual. If she gets a fever. If she continues to keep throwing up. If she stops acting like herself. If she doesn't drink, or want to go outside. Those are all signs to get her to an emergency vet.


Okay thank you, I'll keep an eye on her


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

You know, with all the skin issues your dog has, it sounds like she's allergic to her food. Have you considered going to a grain free food? A lot of those issues would probably clear up greatly.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> You know, with all the skin issues your dog has, it sounds like she's allergic to her food. Have you considered going to a grain free food? A lot of those issues would probably clear up greatly.


I agree you need to think about the food being the cause to all these health issues

These do not sound as if they would pose a risk to your dog for surgery. Does your vet think your dog's health issues too risky for surgery? Your dog may not even need surgery. The antibiotics could clear up the infection. You might also want to consider giving your dog greek yogurt while on the antibiotic. The yogurt will help stop your dog from getting diarrhea while on the antibiotic.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> I agree you need to think about the food being the cause to all these health issues
> 
> These do not sound as if they would pose a risk to your dog for surgery. Does your vet think your dog's health issues too risky for surgery? Your dog may not even need surgery. The antibiotics could clear up the infection. You might also want to consider giving your dog greek yogurt while on the antibiotic. The yogurt will help stop your dog from getting diarrhea while on the antibiotic.


Well I don't know much more of the specifics about her other issues but her age also has a factor to do with this and such, but if you think its not an issue for surgery that sure is a large relief off my shoulders. Also wow would greek yogurt really help because in my house we really stock up on it.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Taste of the Wild is grain free and very cost effective if you want to consider switching. Having yeast issues and skin problems almost always comes from food.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Taste of the Wild is grain free and very cost effective if you want to consider switching. Having yeast issues and skin problems almost always comes from food.


Well we've switched food a whole bunch of times, trust me since these skin issues popped up, we've switched food, cleaning materials, medication, and all other things but we never thought of grain free food, we will try that as soon as we can thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Greek plain yogurt. Make sure it is plain and not flavored. Too much sugar in the flavored. 

Your vet after listening to your dog's heart and lung sounds and reviewing a recent blood test should determine if your dog is a canidate for surgery. A local surgical procedure can be done but if the vet feels the surgery would be too much for your dog a general anesthesia would be advisable. Some dogs just get too stressed out and this can be more damaging to the dog then to be put under for surgery. I would advise the use of iv's during the surgery procedure if your dog has to be anesthetized. This can all be discussed with your vet if it comes down to your dog needing surgery for the abcess


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Greek plain yogurt. Make sure it is plain and not flavored. Too much sugar in the flavored.
> 
> Your vet after listening to your dog's heart and lung sounds and reviewing a recent blood test should determine if your dog is a canidate for surgery. A local surgical procedure can be done but if the vet feels the surgery would be too much for your dog a general anesthesia would be advisable. Some dogs just get too stressed out and this can be more damaging to the dog then to be put under for surgery. I would advise the use of iv's during the surgery procedure if your dog has to be anesthetized. This can all be discussed with your vet if it comes down to your dog needing surgery for the abcess


Hmmm, okay thank you very much, I'll be sure to talk to the vet about it, I figure there wouldn't be a problem though if the vet used tranquilizers and local anesthesia because then she wouldn't freak out.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I just reread things and realized I didn't say what I meant to earlier. I meant to say that general anesthesia shouldn't be a problem unless a dog is elderly and/or has some underlying health problems that would make it dangerous. It didn't actually come out like that. I think I sounded like I was saying general would be necessary if the dog was old and sick. Sorry-not what I meant at all. I wouldn't think your dog would need full on general anesthesia for a cyst/abscess drainage. The vet used a sedation shot on my St Bernard to remove a fatty tumor that was causing her problems-she was 8 at the time and it worried me but she came through it fine. Good luck.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> I just reread things and realized I didn't say what I meant to earlier. I meant to say that general anesthesia shouldn't be a problem unless a dog is elderly and/or has some underlying health problems that would make it dangerous. It didn't actually come out like that. I think I sounded like I was saying general would be necessary if the dog was old and sick. Sorry-not what I meant at all. I wouldn't think your dog would need full on general anesthesia for a cyst/abscess drainage. The vet used a sedation shot on my St Bernard to remove a fatty tumor that was causing her problems-she was 8 at the time and it worried me but she came through it fine. Good luck.


Really? Well that's very reassuring then, I'm really leaning towards local anesthesia and sedation now that I hear about the few risks, but I'm sure my vet will know whats best to make sure she won't freak out during surgery or be in any kind of danger.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Again, I hate to double post and all that, but if we started the antibiotics on Thursday and have been doing the warm compresses for a few days now, and the lump hasn't gone down in size at all, should we be considering surgery for Monday like we are?


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

If it is not draining on it's own, then yes I would follow through with having it lanced and drained..


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

RedGermanPinscher said:


> If it is not draining on it's own, then yes I would follow through with having it lanced and drained..


Alright, we've got it all planned, taking her to the vet early tomorrow, not going to give her the medication again because it hasn't helped and she vomited again, and we're going to ask the vet for sedation and local anesthesia.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Let us know what happens.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> Let us know what happens.


Will do, one last question to be sure since I may take her to a new nicer vet for the surgery, just wanted to know if local anesthesia should be commonplace for all vets to have right? Sorry this is the first time she's ever been put in surgery so this is all new to us.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

All vets should be capable of giving local anesthesia. Explain to them why you are leery of general and ask them to go over all options and consequences with you. General is much safer now than it used to be, but still carries risks for older dogs. Ask them which would be safer for your situation. General can be reversed pretty quickly in some cases, whereas a sedation shot will keep a dog groggy for awhile. Again though, draining an abscess hopefully won't be a major undertaking.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> All vets should be capable of giving local anesthesia. Explain to them why you are leery of general and ask them to go over all options and consequences with you. General is much safer now than it used to be, but still carries risks for older dogs. Ask them which would be safer for your situation. General can be reversed pretty quickly in some cases, whereas a sedation shot will keep a dog groggy for awhile. Again though, draining an abscess hopefully won't be a major undertaking.


Alright awesome, thank you ALL so much, I think she'll be alright and I'll let you all know tomorrow after her surgery how she's doing


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes all vets should know how to do a local on a dog for surgery. We often use that on wart removals of dogs. Depending on size of abcess and most important how well your dog is at staying still will be the determing factor. Sedation of a dog can have its risks too. Many are reversible but you must remember when you reverse the drug you can be taking away some of the pain reducer effect too. There are a lot of safer drugs that can be used now in general anesthesia. These drugs unlike the older drugs are not metabolized thru the liver making them safer. Again it is up to you and your vet to determine what would be the best route to take for your dog.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Yes all vets should know how to do a local on a dog for surgery. We often use that on wart removals of dogs. Depending on size of abcess and most important how well your dog is at staying still will be the determing factor. Sedation of a dog can have its risks too. Many are reversible but you must remember when you reverse the drug you can be taking away some of the pain reducer effect too. There are a lot of safer drugs that can be used now in general anesthesia. These drugs unlike the older drugs are not metabolized thru the liver making them safer. Again it is up to you and your vet to determine what would be the best route to take for your dog.


Well communication will be incredibly important, she doesn't stand still very well at the vet so hopefully I can work something out. We've used sedation plenty of times before and it hasn't been a problem in the past.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Well, I took her to the vet, they said that because of how she is with strangers (mean and vicious) they said that local anesthesia would be more of a risk than general, and they assured me with her health problems and her age it should be just fine, they were very kind and I really hope I did the right thing with general anesthesia...


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Keep us posted. It's always nerve-wracking when your pet undergoes any type of surgery.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> Keep us posted. It's always nerve-wracking when your pet undergoes any type of surgery.


She came out just fine, the surgery was a success, it was apparently huge in terms of abscesses though so the incision spans all the way across the top of her neck. We're starting her on pain meds and this new medication too, she has two drains on the sides of her neck and a big E. Collar. The drains get removed in three days and the stitches in 2 weeks, she is absolutely covered in blood though so its kind of a bittersweet feeling since I really hope she'll be alright.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm very glad that she came out fine. Be sure to keep the site clean now, as that will be the most important step in healing. Very glad the abscess is out of there though.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

Glad she's doing ok. Do they have any idea what caused it? It sounds like it was pretty extensive. In cats, abscesses are usually caused by teeth puncturing the skin and injecting bacteria but I have far less experience with abscesses in dogs.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear that your dog did ok. Maybe a kids shirt on her will keep the surgery site clean and less mess around your house.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you all for the suggestions, if you know anything about drains or keeping dogs from scratching their stitches, or anything about caring for a dog after stitches, I'd really appreciate anything. Going to be looking after her all day tomorrow and I want to know what to look out for.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

The stuff coming out of her drain looks a lot like blood, and her gums are starting to get a little white, should I take her to the vet?


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I would most definitely give them a call or take her in. It may be normal post surgery but I'd want to make sure she's not getting anemic. How much blood is coming out of the drains? If anything's coming out it should be oozing, not pouring. Most vets include the post op check in the fee but not all do.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> I would most definitely give them a call or take her in. It may be normal post surgery but I'd want to make sure she's not getting anemic. How much blood is coming out of the drains? If anything's coming out it should be oozing, not pouring. Most vets include the post op check in the fee but not all do.


It's oozing or dripping, just that they told me it shouldn't be pure blood, but it looked a lot less like a mix of blood & pus, but more of the same color as the blood on the back of her stitches that was leaking out earlier. Better safe than sorry so I will most likely take her in.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

I agree-better safe than sorry.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> I agree-better safe than sorry.


We took her in, the doctor said the kind of drainage and the amount were perfectly normal, the small lump on her stitches was nothing to worry about, but her temperature was something around 95.4, this has me a tad bit worried since she DOES seem a bit colder to the touch. The vet thinks its most likely just due to a misreading since my dog has been constipated for the past day and a half and it shouldn't be something to worry about since her eating and drinking habits are just fine, should I be worried about this? Oh also, we are keeping her warm under blankets and such as the vet instructed.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Drainage is the norm when the vet has placed drains in a wound. That is the purpose of a drain. To draw out the bad stuff and to keep swelling at mininum. 

When checking gum color make sure you are not pulling the upper lip too tight or else it will look like your dog's gums are pale. Common for a lot of first timers to do this. Have your vet show you how to correctly check gum color. 

A kid shirt or onsies are great to keep the surgery site clean and dry. Some owners will tape infants socks on their dogs feet to prevent the dog from scratching the surgery. Sock with little rubber discs like what hospitals give to patients help your dog to keep traction.

If I was worried about my dog, a trip to the vet just to be assured everythings ok would not be out of the question for me.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Drainage is the norm when the vet has placed drains in a wound. That is the purpose of a drain. To draw out the bad stuff and to keep swelling at mininum.
> 
> When checking gum color make sure you are not pulling the upper lip too tight or else it will look like your dog's gums are pale. Common for a lot of first timers to do this. Have your vet show you how to correctly check gum color.
> 
> ...


I think I may have accidentally done that with the gum color haha, and if we have a kid shirt on hand we'll see what we can do. Also do you have any input on my previous post of my dog having a temperature of 95.4 F?


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

It sounds like everything's going well. My dogs usually get lumpy around their stitches-they can be a little irritating. It sounds like your vet's on top of things too. If she's eating and drinking normally, the vet's probably right not to worry about the temp. What is normal body temp for a dog? I'm not quite sure.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> It sounds like everything's going well. My dogs usually get lumpy around their stitches-they can be a little irritating. It sounds like your vet's on top of things too. If she's eating and drinking normally, the vet's probably right not to worry about the temp. What is normal body temp for a dog? I'm not quite sure.


Normal temperature for a dog is 101 F to 102 F. Knowing that is there still no cause for concern if we are bundling her up and doing what we can to keep her warm?


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

It was probably a bad reading-I'm not a vet, but I would think if her temp was really 5 or 6 degrees below normal she'd be visibly in trouble. I'd trust the vet on that one unless she starts acting very ill-lethargic, shivery, etc...


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> It was probably a bad reading-I'm not a vet, but I would think if her temp was really 5 or 6 degrees below normal she'd be visibly in trouble. I'd trust the vet on that one unless she starts acting very ill-lethargic, shivery, etc...


On the car ride there she was really shivering but she always does that when she gets nervous and its raining over here so yeah. And alright, I'll keep an eye on her, she still prefers not to stand on her own even though I saw her do it this morning, but she CAN stand just fine if I pick her up and put her somewhere, she can also move around fine, she drank plenty of water today and any food I put anywhere near her she will just swallow on up. So yeah I guess she isn't showing anything yet.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You can wrap your dog in a blanket or put a sweater on the dog. You can also use a warming blanket or a heating pad set on low to help get your dog's temp up. I would use these items with caution. If your dog is able to move if it gets too hot then it should be ok to use. Is it because your dog is heavily sedated, your dog temp is low. Sometimes when dogs are heavily sedated due to pain meds it will cause their temps to go down. If your dog is heavily sedated caution is advised if you use something that will provide heat for your dog. Burns can and do happen so be careful if you use one of these items dogs temps range from 99.5-102 F with 100-101.5 being the usual norm. Also, was this a rectal reading of your dog's temp


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> You can wrap your dog in a blanket or put a sweater on the dog. You can also use a warming blanket or a heating pad set on low to help get your dog's temp up. I would use these items with caution. If your dog is able to move if it gets too hot then it should be ok to use. Is it because your dog is heavily sedated, your dog temp is low. Sometimes when dogs are heavily sedated due to pain meds it will cause their temps to go down. If your dog is heavily sedated caution is advised if you use something that will provide heat for your dog. Burns can and do happen so be careful if you use one of these items dogs temps range from 99.5-102 F with 100-101.5 being the usual norm. Also, was this a rectal reading of your dog's temp


Oh wow, thanks for all the info, and yes it was a rectal reading, that is why the vet thinks it may be due to my dog being constipated.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

You might want to edit your post. It says you are a rectal reading. Yes poop can throw off a dog's temp.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> You might want to edit your post. It says you are a rectal reading. Yes poop can throw off a dog's temp.


Oh, thank you for correcting me, sorry spending the night downstairs with her and being by her side all day has really worn me out, I barely got to sleep so I'm hardly even noticing any errors I make typing. And alright that's good to know.


----------



## xhpyprcz7 (Feb 20, 2013)

well done!


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

how's your dog, Randomalias12?


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> how's your dog, Randomalias12?


She's doing pretty well, she is still constipated though. She can finally get up all on her own, she can also walk around too, she prefers not too still though because her E. Collar gets stuck on things. She is feeling a little warmer, the vet called to check up on her too, I am really starting to like this vet she seems to really care. After hearing how she's still draining today she said she'll remove the drain on Friday, so tomorrow I'll be taking the day off to watch over my dog. Oh, and she's eating and drinking just fine.


----------



## cmoorewv (May 27, 2012)

sounds good. pain meds constipate people, so i wonder if they can constipate dogs.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

cmoorewv said:


> sounds good. pain meds constipate people, so i wonder if they can constipate dogs.


It was actually the cone all along, I took it off for a second last night just to see if that was it, and right when I took it off she instantly went. Put it back on before she messed with anything so yeah no more constipation.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Glad to hear everything is looking good for your dog.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

luv mi pets said:


> Glad to hear everything is looking good for your dog.


Thank you, things are actually looking better than good, she got her drains removed today, she can eat and drink all on her own with the E. Collar on, and the incision has healed up pretty nicely so far.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Wonderful news! Glad you got it all taken care of.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Wonderful news! Glad you got it all taken care of.


I may just be a bit overly cautious, but might any of you be able to recognize a seizure? My dog was sleeping in my arms when her hind legs started to shake a bit, they continued shaking and she made a strange noise for a few seconds with her eyes slightly open but like they were constantly blinking, this freaked me out and as soon as I moved my hands a little and as soon as I moved she looked up at me like everything was normal. The whole thing lasted no less than 5 or so seconds. She has had some unrest and is howling for my attention often, but I feel it may just be because of her ear itching since this night the only thing she does when I take the E. Collar off is scratch at her ear and she keeps scratching at the cone. I don't know if I should be worried.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

randomalias12 said:


> I may just be a bit overly cautious, but might any of you be able to recognize a seizure? My dog was sleeping in my arms when her hind legs started to shake a bit, they continued shaking and she made a strange noise for a few seconds with her eyes slightly open but like they were constantly blinking, this freaked me out and as soon as I moved my hands a little and as soon as I moved she looked up at me like everything was normal. The whole thing lasted no less than 5 or so seconds. She has had some unrest and is howling for my attention often, but I feel it may just be because of her ear itching since this night the only thing she does when I take the E. Collar off is scratch at her ear and she keeps scratching at the cone. I don't know if I should be worried.


Sounds like a dream during REM sleep. My dogs do that as well. Eyes will be partly open with eyelids twitching, and a leg will twitch.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, sounds normal to me. Some people contribute it to dreaming.


----------



## randomalias12 (Feb 15, 2013)

spotted nikes said:


> Sounds like a dream during REM sleep. My dogs do that as well. Eyes will be partly open with eyelids twitching, and a leg will twitch.





Nuclear_Glitter said:


> Yeah, sounds normal to me. Some people contribute it to dreaming.


Okay, glad to know I was just worried over nothing.


----------

